# création dossier ipod touch 32g



## venus2500 (25 Juin 2010)

J'ai fait la mise à jour IOS4 et je ne trouve pas comment créer des dossiers pour classer mes apps?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juin 2010)

Il suffit de glisser l'icône d'une application sur une autre, un dossier contenant les deux applications est alors automatiquement créé. Il est ensuite possible d'ajouter d'autres applications (et aussi d'en déplacer en les glissant hors du dossier) par le même procédé, et de nommer le dossier.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2010)

J'ai cependant l'impression que le nombre d'applications qu'on peut mettre par dossier est limité.

J'ai un dossier avec 12 applications et les 2 autres applications qui me restait à mettre dedans, je n'ai jamais pu les mettre.


----------



## bubbledave (26 Juin 2010)

_J'ai un dossier avec 12 applications et les 2 autres applications qui me  restait à mettre dedans, je n'ai jamais pu les mettre. 	_

Bonjour,

Sauf erreur de ma part c'est normal, i os 4 permettant de mettre 12 applications au maximum par dossier.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juin 2010)

C'est ce que je me suis dit. Merci.


----------

